

Groupon explains why Google is in takeover talks  - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/8160878/Groupon-explains-why-Google-is-in-takeover-talks.html

======
notahacker
If he can persuade Google that they should part with $3 billion because
_Google's local search assets will add value to Groupon_ then Andrew Mason
really is a genius. It's not exactly as if Google lack the ad sales team or
consumer reach to launch their own voucher program, should they feel inclined
to do so.

